
A mushroom extract might save bees from a killer virus - filoeleven
https://www.wired.com/story/a-mushroom-extract-might-save-bees-from-a-killer-virus/
======
filoeleven
I posted this article partly in response to the recent one about Glyphosate
affecting bees’ gut microbes.

One hypothesis about the cause of colony collapse disorder is that a number of
environmental factors (possibly including glyphosate use) are combining to
weaken the immune systems of bees, as well as increasing the number of
disease-carrying parasites they are exposed to.

The studies done by Stamets, while small-scale, show remarkable decreases in
virus load, making for healthier bees. This article is both recent and a good
write up of the whole tale. You can hear Stamets tell it himself in any number
of videos, but he takes about an hour to do it. He does show more in-depth
data than what’s in the article.

